# Sparrows



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Ok.. so by now.. many of you know the big debate about sparrows and how people post about killing them .. and some get scolded and others dont for shooting them. I understand there may be a thin line seperating the killing from being nonsensical... or.. the kill being justified.. what are some thoughts on what makes it wrong and what makes it right..?? Be nice.. dont be mean to me. I shoot slingshots bihhhhhhh..!!!! ????


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Are they an invasive or pest species? If not can they be eaten?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't have a problem with people hunting squirrels , quail , or other species for food. But to kill just to basically target practice is a joke. That's how many species were hunted to extinction by non caring hunters killing for fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Cjw said:


> I have know problem with people hunting squirrels , quail , or other species for food. But to kill just to basically target practice is a joke. That's how many species were hunted to extinction by non caring hunters killing for fun.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm no tree hugger but if I see someone killing for the hell of it I will assault them. Straight up. Killing for food or killing invasive or pest species is all good. I hunt myself.

I risked my life at 13 to save a Great Horned Own from some toolbag with a .22 LR.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

If your not going to eat it and it's not going to eat you (poisonous snakes around the house included)don't kill it..I'm not going to eat a cotton mouth but if they decide to get on my property then I'll ask politely with a peice of lead for them to leave


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Cjw said:


> I don't have a problem with people hunting squirrels , quail , or other species for food. But to kill just to basically target practice is a joke. That's how many species were hunted to extinction by non caring hunters killing for fun.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a good way to put it. Killing for target practice is definitely not a way to go. The whole sparrow thing.. it makes sense what charles said. Animals are animals and the stuff happens in nature. Who are we (the most invasive species) to say that an animal is being a menace to another animal. Id understand protecting your own domesticated animal from a wild one.. but nature is nature. Let them hash it out. According to evolution.. bluebirds will learn to wield weapons and eventually start an all out war against the legion of sparrows. Lol


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

StretchandEat said:


> If your not going to eat it and it's not going to eat you (poisonous snakes around the house included)don't kill it..I'm not going to eat a cotton mouth but if they decide to get on my property then I'll ask politely with a peice of lead for them to leave


 im thinking a small led offering.. like we make a plate or a sculpture of an elephant .. and say.. hey there feller.. i was wondering if by chance.. there may be another place you can go.. accept my offering oh cotton one lol all fun man


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

pult421 said:


> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> > If your not going to eat it and it's not going to eat you (poisonous snakes around the house included)don't kill it..I'm not going to eat a cotton mouth but if they decide to get on my property then I'll ask politely with a peice of lead for them to leave
> ...


well.. I did sculpt it myself but instead of an elephant is was a .454 round ball but was moving so fast maybe it looked like an elephant. . Definitely felt like one


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

StretchandEat said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > StretchandEat said:
> ...


 lol i havent hunted yet. I wouldnt know how that feels. Must be intense.. if that thing lunges.. but then again.. thats why you practice so you dont miss!


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

There I fixed it


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Theslingshothunter said:


> Poly I am pretty sure this was directed at me and the post that it was directed I was 9 1/2 I borrowed my friends slingshot and killed the sparrow just because it was there I admit I was 9 so now I understand why y'all are mad saw my post and I didn't realise it was mine and I called bs so yell at me all you want I understand


 i really did this.. so you can hear people out without it being directed toward you or anyone. I get youre young it happens.. but yea.. enjoy what people have to say about the subject in a general setting. No fingers pointed.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I would hope i dont get reported and have this locked. This is the proper way to debate this.


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh sorry wasn't thinking I'm half asleep


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

I fixed it


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Theslingshothunter said:


> Oh sorry wasn't thinking I'm half asleep


 its cool.. all i ever learned to do was defend my self cause no one did it for me.. but i had to take a step back one day and understand that criticism is never really bad unless its bad ya know. Again.. because i see this post may be flagged or something... im not stirring the pot.. im just trying to ease the tension.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have posted some of this in other threads at various times, so those of you who have heard it before, please just bear with me.

Personally, I think it is silly to go around killing sparrows. As several have pointed out, the few you kill will not make a dent in the population. And as for being an "invasive species" ... I think the whole concept of "invasive species" is dubious. Nature is NOT static. Populations of animals and plants come and go and are constantly changing over time. And don't forget that humans are an "invasive species" and do more damage to the environment than sparrows. For another example, most of the earth worm species in North America were introduced by early settlers. We like to think they are beneficial, but that is not always the case. The ecology of northern forests depends on having undisturbed deep litter on the ground. But worms turn over that litter, eat and digest it. That has resulted in some serious problems for northern forests as the worms have moved northward.

Every living thing on this planet lives only by the death of other organisms. Even raising vegetables causes the death of countless organisms in the soil and the deaths of many, many small and large animals due to disruption of habitat and removal of "natural" food supplies. So even vegetarians do not escape the cycle of death. However, to my mind, that is not an excuse to just go around killing things for no good reason.

I have been a hunter all my life. I do not hang heads on the wall, or have bear rugs on the floor. I hunt for food. Every animal I kill is one less confinement raised hog, or battery raised chicken, or feed lot steer that has to be dealt with in order for me to eat. And if it dies by my hand, its death will be a lot more merciful than so-called natural death by some other predator, or death by starvation.

I also believe in killing pests when necessary. The tricky term is "pest". If it threatens the life or welfare of myself, some other human, or an animal that is under my care, then it is a pest. The threat may be physical attack (bear, cougar, etc.) or biological attack (rabies, toxoplasmosis, etc.). I also think it is legitimate to kill things that threaten my food supply ... animals, birds, insects that destroy my crops, vegetable garden or fruits. And I believe it is legitimate to kill things that damage my home ... termites, mice, etc.

But just because some official has designated something as "invasive" is NOT in my mind any excuse to kill it.

I do not mean to suggest that the lines are always sharp ... there are grey areas. But generally speaking, I think each of us knows in any particular case whether killing something is justified. Killing for "fun" or for "target practice" or "just to see if I can" strikes me as fundamentally wrong.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Charles. While I agree with you somewhat. There are absolutely some harmful invasive species.

I will kill every nutria I see. They are accelerating the already runaway destruction of Louisiana swamps. I will kill them in a humane way. But I will kill them.

If I was in Florida I would feel the same way about cane toads and pythons. Both of which are insanely harmful to native species and have no predators.

These are some examples that probably fit into your grey area anyway.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I must say I do kill them because they eat all the corn, and throw all the bird seed everywhere. Plus they do kill songbirds http://www.sialis.org/hosp.htm  



 [URL=%C2%A0%C2%A0https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhl5dc0RZ1g] 




These are some of the more credible resources. In a recent case one person was asked about why they had killed a sparrow and they couldn't give evidence about why. Well I will give evidence about why I do as well as you can read through the hunting threads to see actual pest control with a purpose not senseless kiling. So that's my two sense.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> Charles. While I agree with you somewhat. There are absolutely some harmful invasive species.
> 
> I will kill every nutria I see. They are accelerating the already runaway destruction of Louisiana swamps. I will kill them in a humane way. But I will kill them.
> 
> ...


 charles is correct. And yes.. in those cases.. i would say sure .. shoot them if needed.. but should pest control be a part of the slingshot hunting section or the forum at all? Because it seems that pest control may be a gray area. Where its okay to hunt a squirrel youre gonna eat but that is also ravaging crops vs the sparoow or nutria or even snakes you mentioned inco. Idk. Im saying. Which should be allowed to be posted ya know..


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

After doing some reading I would have to support the destruction of invasive house sparrows too. They are incredibly detrimental to native species. Just be sure they are house sparrows.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Yea i get that they are destructive.. but if people dont agree on the subject. It should probably be for their own satisfaction.. but not for everyone else to witness or comment or glorify it. Its like posting killings of rats. I understand they are pests and do this and that.. but ya cant eat them so its not hunting.. well. Ya could.. if you wanna risk it. But its not really hunting. Same with sparrows. Its such a touchy subject here that maybe it shouldn't be a part of the forum hunting section. Unless the sparrow is swooping down at you or your family with razor sharp talons and a beak like a sword.. its not really gonna be an interesting or popular topic here ya know. Just thoughts.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Yea I don't think the hunting section is for showing birds you killed at the bird feeder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Totally agree. If I kill a Nutria with a (heavy hunting setup) slingshot I won't be posting that either.

The video I saw that most disturbed me was one Gamekeeper John shared of some dickweed shooting a random crow out of the sky. He wasn't on a farm and it was purely done to show off.

I judge an animals capacity for suffering by it's intelligence and they are one of the smartest animals on the planet. It was very disappointing.

I hunt but I don't like looking at hunting videos or picks. I have kind of the philosophy and spirituality of some Native American tribes. The moment I kill something is a very private and bittersweet moment for me.

I of course don't expect anyone to share my philosophy. But I don't like seeing anyone revel in the death of any animal.

So I won't be found on that part of the boards anyway.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Dominion if you can. Opinion if you should.

With honest stewardship the plan, you can be sure the kill is good.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

I never even heard of a nutria until I read this thread, had to look it up. Never stop learning. 
Killing just for fun is cowardly. Having said that, I have a squirrel infestation in my attic. When i see squirrels in my yard and scare them away, they don't run to the trees, they run back to the house. The population has declined since I got my Hathcock Target Sniper.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

If I kill a nutria it will be hunting because I'm going to eat it.. I've been wanting to try one for a long time.. I hear they taste similar to rabbit. . Only better.. plus I think I would try to save the hide on my first one


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

The pond by the house I just moved from was full of nutria. . We call them nutria rats.. but I didn't kill any of them because they were almost tame from people feeding the ducks.. I have videos of my wife hand feeding them.. even though they breed like rabbits and do alot of damage I don't think it's right or sportsman like to kill a semi tame animal


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

That would be a tough one stretch. But ones in the swamps I will kill without hesitation. I will definitely skin them. I may look into the meat. They do eat veggies so should be clean.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I question the efficacy of just shooting so-called pest animals out in the wild. All the slingshot hunters combined will not make a dent in the sparrow population ... not continent wide, nor even in your own neighborhood. So to me, it is pointless to kill them. To me, it just seems like an excuse to kill something. I feel much the same about nutria in the southern swamps. Unless it is part of a huge effort (including hunters, trappers, and others) shooting the random nutria is not going to put a dent in the wild population. So why do it? If you are going to eat it, or harvest it for the fur, then that is a different story.

Certainly me shooting rats on my property will not put a dent in the total population in the city. But if I keep up with them, I can prevent them from getting established in my yard and keep them out of my house. If I had a pond and nutria were creating a problem, then shooting the residents would make sense to me ... you could keep up with a small, very local population, and keep others from coming in and establishing themselves. I shoot the local squirrels for the same reason that I shoot the rats ... I do not want them getting into my attic (as they did in my neighbor's house) and I do not want them mucking with my bird feeders. AND, I eat the squirrels I kill. I keep up with them, and whenever one moves into my yard, it's days are numbered, and I look forward to a good squirrel dinner.

I agree with other posters ... I take no joy in killing for no purpose. As a hunter, I do take pleasure in getting my game ... but it is not really something I brag about. I have previously said that I do not take photos of game animals I have killed, since to me it seems somewhat disrespectful. Of course, some would disagree with me, and that is fine.

I guess I have become the de facto moderator of the Hunting section. I am reluctant to impose my views on what constitutes legitimate kills with a slingshot. I feel uncomfortable when folks post kills of sparrows ... but I do not feel comfortable banning such posts.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I know that there are some restaurants in NOLA that have them on the menu however they say to wear gloves when you skin them or your skin can get irritated with something called the "nutria itch".


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Charles there is a bounty on nutria and there is indeed a combined effort going on. If nothing else the goal is to slow them down. The Louisiana swamps are doomed, but we will try as long as we can.
http://www.nola.com/environment/index.ssf/2014/01/bounty_hunters_making_dent_in.html


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I only hunt what I can eat...normally...however, I recently went on a Red Squirrel killing spree (I normally would never shoot one because they aren't worth the time to clean and cook) but, it was only because they were in my attic....and I only shot the ones that were on my property (a few ran off and I let them be)....plus, I AM EATING THEM cause I have enough to make a small stew....

Have I ever shot small birds and innocent animals that didn't deserve to be killed before? Yes...when I was a young kid...but, my grandfather told me it was wrong, and I never did it after that...

I don't want to kill "pests" because technically they are just doing what comes natural...to survive....and it bothers me when I have to do it...which is why I am eating them....we have Coywolves here and I shoot them when they come onto my property because they try to attack my beagle when he's doing his business....but, I don't enjoy it...and the fact that I can't eat it makes me feel worse...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Mik maq.. at that point.. kill or be killed man. Coywolves?? Sounds edible dude lol


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

pult421 said:


> Mik maq.. at that point.. kill or be killed man. Coywolves?? Sounds edible dude lol


Coywolves are coyote/wolf hybrids...they have the size and pack mentality of wolves, with the hunting habits of coyotes...which makes them dangerous...a coyote is a opportunistic hunter and will kill whenever it gets the chance...and will store caches of food for later if it has a surplus...which they usually never have...these hybrids hunt in packs and kill whatever they can...but, don't cache the food away... I found a whole family of deer that were killed and left to rot by coywolves...

And trust me, if you saw a coywolf you wouldn't want to eat it....

The thing is, it isn't the animals fault that they are like this...so, I do feel badly when I kill one...

Someone made reference to Native American beliefs and I understand what they were talking about. I am Mi'kmaq First Nations and we are taught that every animal has the right to live and, to do what is necessary to survive. That when we take an animal's life, it is a sacred act between us and the animal that should be respected....and all parts of the animal is to be used...not wasted....
Our most sacred saying in my language is, "Msit No'kmaq" which translates to, "respect to all my relations" which includes everything that lives, including humans, animals, and plants...we are all related spiritually 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats an interesting way to put it man. Thanks for the insight mikmaq


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

In China,Farmers hate sparrows,because they usually live around farm and feed on grains.They are everywhere,just like mice,and breeding rapidly.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> Are they an invasive or pest species? If not can they be eaten?


They are invasive where I live.


----------

